# AC Milan vs Lazio ITALY CUP 12 BET  online sports betting



## Cherry0831 (Jan 26, 2012)

AC Milan vs Lazio ITALY CUP 12 BET  online sports betting 1/27 3:45AM GMT+8 

 The games against Lazio are never easy for Milan. Referring to Coppa Italia games, Lazio defeated Milan in four of the last five games. The last win of Milan against Lazio in Coppa Italia was ten seasons ago.








Odds offered in *12BET*

AC Milan 1.86
Lazio 3.99
Draw  3.43


----------



## incubus7 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: AC Milan vs Lazio ITALY CUP 12 BET  online sports bettin*

Milan will win. I put 1-0 for ACM


----------



## topcornermax (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: AC Milan vs Lazio ITALY CUP 12 BET  online sports bettin*

I agree with incubus7 on this one


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: AC Milan vs Lazio ITALY CUP 12 BET  online sports bettin*

I wouldnt put my life on Milan, but it looks like a win. Maybe a few euros to entertain myself will be the right bet.


----------

